# Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben



## Georg Baumann (12. Juni 2018)

*Pressemeldung des **Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern):* 

                      Landwirtschaftsminister Dr. Till Backhaus hat heute (12.6.)  in Schwerin an das Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und  Binnenfischerei (IGB) einen Förderbescheid für die Erarbeitung eines  Management*planes zur nachhaltigen Entwicklung des Hechtbestandes in den  Rügener Boddengewässern übergeben. Eine Arbeitsgruppe unter Leitung von  Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus erhält für ihre Forschungen dazu bis 2022  insgesamt rund 1,5 Millionen Euro aus dem Europäischen Meeres- und  Fischereifonds (EMFF), darunter 374.000 Euro Landesmittel. 
 Auslöser der Auftragsvergabe ist der Verdacht einer Überfischung auch  dieser Fischart. In Anglerkreisen gelten die Bodden um und auf Rügen  als hervorragende Hechtreviere. In den flachen Küstengewässern finden  die Raubfische viel Nahrung und wachsen daher sehr schnell. Vor allem  wegen der Großhechte kommen zahlreiche Angler auch aus dem Ausland.  Insbesondere in der touristischen Nebensaison ist das Angeln auf Hecht  wirtschaftlich bedeutsam geworden. Gleichzeitig stellt die  Küstenfischerei offenbar vermehrt dem nicht quotierten Speisefisch nach  oder hat ihn als Beifang in ihren Netzen. Laut IGB werfen Anglermedien  den Küstenfischern vor, für die rückläufigen Hechtfänge verantwortlich  zu sein.
 Die Berliner Forscher haben jetzt den Auftrag, in den Rügener  Boddengewässern belastbare Daten sowohl über Bestand, Reproduktion und  biologische Wechselwir*kungen als auch über die sozioökonomische  Bedeutung der fischereilichen und touristischen Nutzung der  Hechtbestände zu erheben. Auf dieser Grundlage soll ein Vorschlag  erarbeitet werden, wie diese Fischart bewirtschaftet werden müsste, um  den Bestand nachhaltig zu sichern.
 Damit die Lösung des Konflikts zwischen Anglern und Berufsfischern  nicht bis 2022 verschoben wird, plant das Institut projektbegleitend  einen Runden Tisch, an dem neben den Konfliktparteien auch  Naturschutzverbände sowie das Landesamt für Landwirtschaft,  Lebensmittel*sicherheit und Fischerei (LALLF) als obere  Fischerei*behörde des Landes mitwirken sollen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Das finde ich sehr gut. Die Fänge sind vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so gut wie noch vor ein paar Jahren, aber immer noch auf hohem Niveau. Aber es muss ja nicht erst das Kind in den Brunnen fallen, bevor was getan wird. Haben die tatsächlich erkannt, wie wichtig der Hecht für den Tourismus ist?


----------



## Leech (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Frage ist hier wie immer was sie aus der Erkenntnis machen, dass der Hecht wichtig für den Tourismus ist....
Im Zweifel läufts drauf hinaus, dass das Beangeln der Hechte gezielt illegal wird...naja. Wir kennen ja die Logik der Rasselbande der deutschen staatlichen Behörden und der Naturschutzverbände in dem Rahmen.


Mut macht, dass der Herr Arlinghausen dabei ist, der ja unter uns Anglern einen ordentlichen Ruf besitzt.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Sehr cool!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Leech schrieb:


> Frage ist hier wie immer was sie aus der Erkenntnis machen, dass der Hecht wichtig für den Tourismus ist....
> Im Zweifel läufts drauf hinaus, dass das Beangeln der Hechte gezielt illegal wird...naja. Wir kennen ja die Logik der Rasselbande der deutschen staatlichen Behörden und der Naturschutzverbände in dem Rahmen.
> 
> 
> Mut macht, dass der Herr Arlinghausen dabei ist, der ja *unter uns Anglern einen ordentlichen Ruf besitzt*.



So kann man es ausdrücken, oder einfach sagen er forscht schon so das es für den Angler passt, wenn dieser denn der Geldgeber oder Auftragsgeber/Arbeitgeber ist ;-)


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



> Gleichzeitig stellt die  Küstenfischerei offenbar vermehrt *dem nicht  quotierten *Speisefisch nach  oder hat ihn als Beifang in ihren Netzen



Für Angler gilt dort schon  seit Jahren ein Baglimit von drei Fischen.  

Warum die gewerblichen Fischer Hechte in unbegrenzter Menge entnehmen dürfen wissen vielleicht die zuständigen Behörden.

Es gab sogar schonmal ne Petition gegen den kommerziellen Hechtfang zur Fischmehlverarbeitung, aber da kam nicht viel bei raus.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Für Angler gilt dort schon  seit Jahren *ein Baglimit von drei Fischen.
> 
> Warum die gewerblichen Fischer Hechte in unbegrenzter Menge entnehmen dürfen wissen vielleicht die zuständigen Behörden.*
> 
> Es gab sogar schonmal ne Petition gegen den kommerziellen Hechtfang zur Fischmehlverarbeitung,* aber da kam nicht viel bei raus*.




Weil ein Fischer ein Fischer ist und ein Angler ein Angler, wer täglich mehr als drei Hechte braucht ist kein Angler mehr sondern verkauft den Kram udn macht sich somit zum SCHWARZfischer.


Und warum nicht? Weil es völliger Blödsinn war...
Die entnommene Menge damals klar in den Augen der Angler riesig, für die Fläche und Produktivität der Bodden war es lachhaft, hat ein Fischer doch nachgerechnet, die Entnahme lag trotzdem bei weniger pro Hektar als in einem Standardangelteich eines Vereins. Das war damals auch so eine Aktion wie jetzt der Matze und der Gero- nur durch irgendeinen persönlichen Willen überzeugt man niemanden-Fakten müssen her.


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Beim Dorsch war es aber umgekehrt, da wurden erst die Fischer quotiert, obwohl die Ostesee noch riesiger ist.

Dann kamen irgendwann die Angler dran, weil die Bestände zurückgingen..

Nach deiner Logik waren das dann vorher auch alles Schwarzfischer und jetzt immer noch, bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag. 

Belastbare Fakten wären aber sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Auch z.B. welche Maßnahmen zur Fischhege und Gewässerpflege die Berufsfischer durchführen, wenn man sie schon mit Angelvereinen vergleichen will.


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Das sind doch gute Neuigkeiten. In den Schären bei uns in Blekinge, Schweden, gehts dem Hecht auch nicht mehr so gut. 

Die Untersuchung betrachtet ja zum Glück auch die ökologischen Einflüsse. In Blekinge scheinen geringerer Laicherfolg und zumindest in einigen Gebieten die Zunahme der Robben mitverantwortlich für den Rückgang zu sein. Angelfreunde von mir die dort schon länger fischen machen auch den erheblichen Angeldruck, auch durch viele Wettbewerbe, mitverantwortlich. C&R überleben ja auch nicht alle Fische. Der Durchschnittsertrag pro Fahrt ging in den letzten drei Jahren wohl auch gut zurück...

Ich bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse von Arlinghaus und co.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Beim Dorsch war es aber umgekehrt, da wurden erst die Fischer quotiert, obwohl die Ostesee noch riesiger ist.
> 
> Dann kamen irgendwann die Angler dran, weil die Bestände zurückgingen..
> 
> ...



Naja der Normaldenkende macht halt nach einem guten Tag Schluss, bis er den Fisch selbst verbraucht hat-die genannten "Schwarzfischer" machen sich halt direkt wieder auf den Weg was zu fangen um dann etwaige Fische zu Geld zu machen...
Die Regelung von 3 Fische bei Hecht Zander usw finde ich schon ok, da es eben genug gibt die den Sack nicht voll bekommen...


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Die Regelung von 3 Fische bei Hecht Zander usw finde ich schon ok, da es eben genug gibt die den Sack nicht voll bekommen...




Ich auch.

Aber das könnte man von Berufsfischern dann ggf. auch denken.


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Die Fischer dürfen schon Dinge tun, die einem nicht einleuchten müssen. In Schutzzonen Langleinen mit lebenden Köderfischen stellen, zum Beispiel (weiß da jemand mehr darüber)? Ob sie für den Rückgang der Fänge verantwortlich sind, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber ohne Folgen bleibt die Entnahme sicher nicht. Der Angeldruck hat auch stark zugenommen. Letztlich geht's auch hier um die Frage, wie man mit limitierten Ressourcen umgeht und wer welches Stück vom Kuchen bekommt. Wo ist der Nutzen am größten? Bin gespannt, welche Ergebnisse rauskommen. Der Runde Tisch ist prinzipiell eine gute Sache, denke ich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand daran, dass eine von der Politik in Auftrag gegebene Studie "Fischer versus Angler" zu Gunsten von uns Anglern ausgeht?

Was bringt Euch denn so der Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Ihr hofft, dass bei rückläufigen Hechtbeständen etwas Gutes für Angler dabei raus kommt?

Immer daran denken, Arlinghaus forscht auf Bewirtschaftung. Dazu gehört die Erhaltung eines selbstreproduzierenden Bestandes.

Da ist der Bodden mangels Besatz ja geradezu prädestiniert für. 

Als Massnahmen zum Schutz, Erhaltung und Wiederaufbau bietet sich da an: Verschärftes Baglimit, die Einführung einer längerfistigen Schonzeit um die dicken Muttis während des Aufenthaltes in den Bodden zur Laichzeit zu schützen oder vllt so etwas: 

Ich kann Euch von einer Umsetzung einer  Bewirtschaftungsregelung im Anschluß an die Besatzfischaktion bezogen auf einen sich selbstreproduzierenden Hechtbestand berichten. 
Einführung eines Küchenfenster auf 60-90cm. 
Entnahme in diesem Fenster nach deutschem Recht wohl jetzt Pflicht, da man sich beim Angeln auf diese Fischgröße zur Verwertung einstellen muss oder aber über die Hege Fische in diesem Fenster zwangsläufig zu entnehmen sind ohne die Selbstreproduktion zu gefährden, damit ist der rechtliche Grund für das Angeln bestimmt. 
Die Entnahme wurde zu dem auf einen Hecht pro Angler im Jahr beschränkt.

So, da kann das Hechtjahr am ersten Tag nach Ablauf der Schonzeit schnell beendet sein! Es fehlt dann nämlich der Grund fürs weitere Angeln.   

Wie man so etwas auf den Bodden kontrollieren will?
Beim Dorsch hat man es doch schon aufgezeigt, wie so etwas  funktioniert bzw. nun verschärft wird.

Im Zeitalter der Digitalisierung können gewerblichen Anbietern (Guiding) oder Bootsverleihern schöne Pflichten zur Kontrolle und Einhaltung auferlegt werden. z.B. jederzeitige Erreichbarkeit und Kontrolle für die WaSchPo und Belegpflichten etc. Bei Verstössen saftige Geldbußen und Entzug der Gewerbeerlaubnis. Da riskiert dann keiner seine Existenz!

Denkbare Massnahmen zur Kontrolle und Belegpflicht durchaus in abgeschwächter Form auch für den normalsterblichen Angler bei Ausübung der Angelei! 

Wenn dann noch ne Quote eingeführt wird, kann bei deren Erfüllung auch schnell das Ende der Anglei für den Rest des Jahres eintreten. 

Wird am Bodden nicht hauptsächlich Nebenerwerbsfischerei betrieben? Die haben kein Interesse an nachhaltiger Fischerei. Geht es ihnen aber ans Leder sind gleich wieder die Wirtschaftskraft und Arbeitsplätze bedroht. Das lässt sich unmittelbarer belegen als die Beeinträchtigung des Tourismus durch rückläufige Anglerbuchungen.
Da ist dann klar, wohin die Reise geht! 

Wer mitbekommt, was auf EU-Ebene für anglerische Übel geplant weden, dem wird klar, dass das alles überhaupt nicht abwegig ist.

Jubelt mal schön weiter!


----------



## Wegberger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Hallo Lars,




> Glaubt hier ernsthaft jemand daran, dass eine von der Politik in Auftrag  gegebene Studie "Fischer versus Angler" zu Gunsten von uns Anglern  ausgeht?




Mein Tip ist 6 Monate Schonzeit und ein Entnahmefenster von 0,60 bis 0,95 cm gegen Angler + 2 Fische max. am Angeltag.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

@Deep Down, danke für die realistische Darstellung der möglichen Folgen, bzw. Auswirkungen auf die Angelei eines solchen runden Tischs.
Angler werden wohl, wie so oft in der Vergangenheit, wiedermal gefixxt!

Der Hammer ist, dass es wohl genug Besserangler gibt, die ein solches arlinghaussches Fangfenster kaum erwarten können!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Hhmmmm was wäre wohl mein Wunsch? 

Ein Bestand der auf Jahrzehnte gesichert erscheint? 

Oder weiter so, Hauptsache die Rute ist noch ein paar Jahre krumm, was interessiert mich der Bestand , den unsere Kinder mal vorfinden?

Ich für meinen Teil bin gespannt, was bei der Studie herauskommt zumal sicher alle Faktoren betrachtet werden..



.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Eines meiner Lieblingsgewässer hat seit bald 20 Jahren keinen Hechtbesatz mehr gesehen, weder Schonmaß noch Schonzeit, bis vor zwei Jahren ein Entnahmegebot, intensive Netz- und Schleppfischerei. Trotzdem ging der Hechtertrag steil bergauf.
Hoffentlich werden die Experten vom IGB sehr genau und in jede Richtung untersuchen. Es wären Perlen vor die Säue, wenn die Studie zu fischereilastig ausfällt oder auf Teufel komm raus am Entnahmefenster-Trend festhalten will.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Deep Down, danke für die realistische Darstellung der möglichen Folgen, bzw. Auswirkungen auf die Angelei eines solchen runden Tischs.
> Angler werden wohl, wie so oft in der Vergangenheit, wiedermal gefixxt!
> 
> Der Hammer ist, dass es wohl genug Besserangler gibt, die ein solches arlinghaussches Fangfenster kaum erwarten können!
> ...



Besserangler? An der Müritz ist das Entnahmefenster bestens und die Beschränkung auf zwei Edelfische am Tag sowie 20 Barsche völlig ausreichend.
Wer heutzutage noch seine Kosten raus angeln will oder meint er muss von seinen Fänger leben hat Anschein die letzten Jahre nur gepennt.

Was das entnahmefenster bringt könnt ihr ja mal auf René Berndt seiner Seite bestaunen-der Bestand hat sich gerade in der Müritz dadurch keineswegs verschlechtert.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Besserangler? An der Müritz ist das Entnahmefenster bestens und die Beschränkung auf zwei Edelfische am Tag sowie 20 Barsche völlig ausreichend.
> Wer heutzutage noch seine Kosten raus angeln will oder meint er muss von seinen Fänger leben hat Anschein die letzten Jahre nur gepennt.
> 
> Was das entnahmefenster bringt könnt ihr ja mal auf René Berndt seiner Seite bestaunen-der Bestand hat sich gerade in der Müritz dadurch keineswegs verschlechtert.



Das war ja klar, dass du, deine besten Freunde/Schwager oder was auch immer, die Müritzfischer, wiedermal als leuchtendes Beispiel anführen musst!
Das ist eine rein finanziell ausgerichtete Maßnahme von diesen, um Leute  an ihr Gewässer zu locken, die dann eine Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen erwarten.
Es geht mir übrigens keineswegs um eine hemmungslose, massenhafte Entnahme, sondern nur um die legitime Möglichkeit einen Trophäenfisch auch zu entnehmen, welche bei einem Fangfenster ja ausgeschlossen wird!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Danke Deep Down, dass Du das deutlich dargestellt hast. Dir hat der Weihnachtsmann also auch nichts gebracht, sondern Du hast Deine Geschenke selber gekauft #6. Geht mir ja auch so.

Natürlich mag es positive Beispiele geben, jedoch ist das doch eher die Ausnahme. Ich werde im Juli ein wenig intensiver auf die anstehenden Gesetzesänderungen hier in SH eingehen, denn daran erkennt man ganz deutlich, wohin die Reise gehen wird!

Ich habe bereits zum Start von Anglerdemo geschrieben "[FONT=&quot]Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen! ". Diesen Satz habe ich aus Erfahrungen resultierend geschrieben- das sollten wir jetzt auch in diesem Fall und bei dieser Studie berücksichtigen.

Da möchte ich nicht Robert mit angreifen oder etwas unterstellen, jedoch ist doch die genaue Fragestellung einer Studie schon entscheidend und die Frage - und somit das Ergebnis - kommt vom Auftraggeber. 

Ein Beispiel gefällig? Ich erstelle eine Studie zur Bedeutung der Hochseeangelschiffe für den Tourismus in Heiligenhafen. Eine Möglichkeit der Frage wäre: "Würden Sie ohne Hochseeangelschiffe auch weiterhin Urlaub in Heiligenhafen machen?". Alternativ könnte ich für die Bedeutung der Angelkutter auch die Frage "Finden Sie die Hochseeangelschiffe für Ihr Urlaubsgefühl in Heiligenhafen positiv?" stellen. Ich denke, dass bei der ersten Fragestellung ein Ergebnis von eventuell 10% oder 20% rauskommen würde, bei Alternative jedoch 70%,80% oder gar 90%. Wie würde ich wohl die Frage formulieren? 

Deshalb wiederhole ich den Satz gerne noch einmal "[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen! "[/FONT]*


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Hallo,



> sondern nur um die legitime Möglichkeit einen Trophäenfisch auch zu entnehmen,



Das wundert mich jetzt, ich dachte immer du hast was gegen "Trophäenfischer" und bevorzugst Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ????

Müritz scheint aber trotzdem ein gutes Beispiel zu sein, , dass Angeltourismus und Fanglimits/Entnahmefenster durchaus nicht konträr laufen müssen.

Da ticken Hechtangler vielleicht anders als Dorschangler.

Ich war von 2000 - 2015 jedes Jahr eine Woche zum Spinnfischen an den Bodden.

Seit ungefähr Ende des Jahrzehnts wurde es dort aus meiner Sicht immer ungemütlicher. 

Immer mehr Angel- und Guidingboote und auch deutlich mehr Netze und Langleinen. Und immer öfter auch nur einseitig markiert, dass man nicht wußte in welche Richtung und wie weit das ganze läuft. Da konnten wir zum Schluss jeden Tag manche unserer GPS-Spots nicht mehr anlaufen, weil irgendwas im Wasser lag.

Einheimische berichteten auch, dass wegen immer kürzerer Eisperioden auch im Januar/Februar die Laichplätze und Zugruten immer häufiger mit Fanggeräten gepflastert sind.  Und dann wurde was von 60 Tonnen für die Fischmehlindustrie kolportiert.

Was davon nun wirklich stimmt und wie sich das auf die Bestände auswirkt kann ich aus dem Süden hier nicht beurteilen.

Wir haben jedenfalls die Lust verloren und fahren nicht mehr hin.

Allen anderen wünsche ich, dass die Zeiten wieder besser werden und die Studie evtl.  dazu beiträgt.

Trotzdem würde ich die Gefahr, dass der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen könnte nicht ausschließen. Auch wenn in MVP der zuständige Minister nicht Habeck heißt.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits zum Start von Anglerdemo geschrieben "Neue Studien scheinen hierbei den Zielen der Auftraggeber zu folgen. Es kommt zu erstaunlichen Neubewertungen des Angelns – Angler werden zunehmend öffentlich unter Beschuss genommen! ". Diesen Satz habe ich aus Erfahrungen resultierend geschrieben- das sollten wir jetzt auch in diesem Fall und bei dieser Studie berücksichtigen.



Das wird im AB oft und von vielen Leuten behauptet, aber ihr habt echt wenig Ahnung von Beschiss in der Wissenschaft. Sobald eine geringe Chance besteht, dass der Inhalt einer Studie jemals vor Gericht landen könnte, wird so gut wie nie beschissen. Kein Schmiergeld der Welt kann gegen den Verlust an Ruf und Reputation aufkommen.
Das läuft ganz anders ab. Bevor die Studie in Auftrag gegeben wird, lotet man mit vorhandener Literatur oder einem kleinen Gutachten aus, ob die gewünschten Ergebnisse rauskommen könnten. Falls es so ist, wird die Studie in Auftrag gegeben, ansonsten nicht. Viel wichtiger als das Wunschergebnis ist die Hieb- und Stichfestigkeit im Streit und Klagefall.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Danke Deep Down, dass Du das deutlich dargestellt hast. Dir hat der Weihnachtsmann also auch nichts gebracht, sondern Du hast Deine Geschenke selber gekauft #6. Geht mir ja auch so.
> 
> Natürlich mag es positive Beispiele geben, jedoch ist das doch eher die Ausnahme. Ich werde im Juli ein wenig intensiver auf die anstehenden Gesetzesänderungen hier in SH eingehen, denn daran erkennt man ganz deutlich, wohin die Reise gehen wird!
> 
> ...



Ohne Studien läuft aber heute nichts mehr und nicht zu letzt werden diese Studien aufgelegt, weil man feststeilt,  das sich die Ökosysteme mit ihren Bewohnern verändern.

Was sollte da die Lösung sein, wenn nicht die Untersuchung.

Es ist sehr ermüdend, alles abzulehnen, nur weil die Ergebnisse einem nicht passen könnten. 

Und auch ändern sich die Gegebenheiten nicht, nur weil es einem nicht passt.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das wundert mich jetzt, ich dachte immer du hast was gegen "Trophäenfischer" und bevorzugst Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb ????



Wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung?
Ich sags mal so, Hecht schmeckt jetzt nicht so toll, das ich davon die hundert Stück, welche ich in guten Jahren gefangen habe, essen könnte oder möchte.
Fischverkäufer bin ich auch nicht.
Soll heißen, es wird zu mindestens 90% released!
Richtig ist hingegen, dass mir eine Trophäe in Form eines Poser-Fotos, oder Videos im Netz, oder aufm Handy nicht reicht, rein beruflich sowieso nicht! 

Jürgen


----------



## UMueller (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Für Angler wirds nur mehr Einschränkungen geben. Befürchte ich mal. Man bedenke, es heißt ja Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei. Es ist davon auszugehen das gewerbetreibende da besser bei wegkommen während Angler sich mich Brosamen werden begnügen müssen. Wenn Angler dann noch freiwillig Entnahmefenster wollen nun ja ... . Für die Fischer wirds das bestimmt nicht geben, denn die haben eine Lobby während wir ... . Erspar ich mir hier. Ich bin da auch bei Taxidermist, Deepdown und Fisherbandit 1000.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser Einschätzung?
> Jürgen



Tschuldigung, das war wohl ein Missverständnis. 

Wenn dein Nickname auch dein Beruf ist, hast du natürlich ein legitimes Interesse daran, dass Großhechte auch entnommen werden können.

Und als Fleischmacher wollte ich dich sowieso nicht hinstellen, da ging es eher um die Legitimation zum Angeln.

Also sorry nochmal.



> Bevor die Studie in Auftrag gegeben wird, lotet man mit vorhandener Literatur oder einem kleinen Gutachten aus, ob die gewünschten Ergebnisse rauskommen könnten



Trotzdem kann man mit dem Versuchsaufbau immer noch etwas beeinflussen.

Bei Mortalitätsstudien z.B. je nachdem. ob man die Fische besendert und wieder in freie Wildbahn entlässt oder sie zur Beobachtung in Netzgehegen an der Oberfläche hältert.

Oder ob man bei Studien zum Schmerzempfinden Angelhaken in die Lippe pikst oder hochdosierte Säuren oder Gifte injiziert.

Da können ganz unterschiedliche Ergebnisse entstehen, die man dann als Laie auch unterschiedlich bewerten kann.

Meist liefert die die Wissenschaft ja nur Daten, aber Politiker ziehen ihre Schlüsse draus und entscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das wird im AB oft und von vielen Leuten behauptet, aber ihr habt echt wenig Ahnung von Beschiss in der Wissenschaft.



ICh habe also wenig Ahnung davon? Ok, wir planen zwei Studien und haben hierfür die Fragestellungen formuliert! Hierbei handelt es sich um renommierte, international anerkannte wissenschaftliche Institute. Die Namen werden wir dazu veröffentlichen, sobald die Tinte trocken ist, vermutlich Anfang 2019.



Testudo schrieb:


> Ohne Studien läuft aber heute nichts mehr und nicht zu letzt werden diese Studien aufgelegt, weil man feststeilt,  das sich die Ökosysteme mit ihren Bewohnern verändern.
> 
> Was sollte da die Lösung sein, wenn nicht die Untersuchung.



Es gibt keine andere Lösung und ablehnen werde ich diese Studien auch nicht. Ich merke nur an, dass anscheinend die Ergebnisse immer häufiger den Auftraggebern folgen. Nehmen wir ein allgemeines Beispiel- die Medizin, besser Medikamente und deren Wirkung. Bei einem Medikament gibt es je nach Auftraggeber unterschiedliche Ergebnisse, nämlich abhängig vom Auftraggeber (Pharma oder Krankenkassen). Die Studienabläufe sind - kurz zusammengefasst - immer gleich, nämlich eine CRO wird mit einer Studie beauftragt und erhält die Genehmigung duch Behörde und Ethik- Kommission. Anschließend wird das Medikament bei einem positiven Ergebnis von der EMA zugelassen. Jedoch bedeutet das nicht, dass die Krankenkassen das bezahlen. Die haben dann nämlich eine andere Interpretation der Ergebnisse. Das Pharmaunternehmen belegt mit der Studie und der Zulassung die Wirksamkeit, die Krankenkassen lehnen das Medikament jedoch trotzdem ab, da sie die Studie als nicht ausreichend empfinden.

Wem vertraue ich jetzt als Patient? Das was mir besser gefällt, also im Falle der "letzten Hoffnung" dem Pharmaunternehmen. Das ist doch völlig logisch, dass mir dann die Ergebnisse der Krankenkasse nicht passen.

Zurück zum Angeln. Ein Ergebenis, zwei Interpretationen. Jetzt kommt die Lobby ins Spiel und entscheidet letztendlich über die weitere Vorgehensweise bzw. über die Auslegung der Ergebnisse. Genau deshalb habe ich auch Robert in Schutz genommen. Der erhält einen Auftrag und erstellt die Studie nach Vorgabe. Danach hat er keinen Einfluss auf die Umsetzung/ Interpretation der Ergebnisse.

Übrigens- wer soll denn gegen die Ergebnisse klagen? Eine Gegenstudie erstellen für 1,5 Mio Euro, wenn es um ein paar Hechte geht?


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine andere Lösung und ablehnen werde ich diese Studien auch nicht. Ich merke nur an, dass anscheinend die Ergebnisse immer häufiger den Auftraggebern folgen.



Wie beim TÜV. Zuerst selbst unter die rostige Haube schauen bevor die 100€ zum Fenster raus geworfen werden.
Genau so läuft es bei Studien auch. Ist die Chance auf Erfolg zu gering, wird die Studie nicht erstellt. Deshalb kommt meistens das raus, was der Auftragsteller möchte.
Die unterschiedliche Auslegung von Studienergebnissen ist in der Regel auch kein Beschiss. Uns wird oft übel mitgespielt, aber das ist leider rechtlich einwandfrei.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ist die Chance auf Erfolg zu gering, wird die Studie nicht erstellt. Deshalb kommt meistens das raus, was der Auftragsteller möchte.
> Die unterschiedliche Auslegung von Studienergebnissen ist in der Regel auch kein Beschiss. Uns wird oft übel mitgespielt, aber das ist leider rechtlich einwandfrei.



Das unterschreibe ich Dir sofort. Und passt die erste Studie nicht, gibt es eine, wo das Ergebnis dann passt. Einfach eine andere Fragestellung...

Jetzt könnte ich sogar das Anlandegebot rauskramen. Die Untersuchung von Thünen ist deutlich, 90% der Dorsche vom Boot/ Kutter überleben das Zurücksetzen. 85% der Dorsche werden vom Boot/ Kutter gefangen, also ist das Ergebnis der Studie eindeutig und für Angler sollte es eine Ausnahme geben. Thünen hat mit der Studie doch klare Ergebnisse abgeliefert und denen ist kein Vorwurf zu machen. Doch was macht die EU daraus? Die picken sich 13% Brandungsangler raus, wo das Ergebnis für den Dorsch halt schlechter ist und sagt, für die Freizeitfischerei (für den Haken) darf es grundsätzlich keine Ausnahme geben. Interpretation/ Auslegung von Studien....


----------



## Georg Baumann (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Habe mit ein, zwei Leuten telefoniert, die dort oben vom Angeln leben. Klare Aussage: Die Studie wird sehr begrüßt, trotz aller möglichen Gefahren. Aber die Hintergrundgespräche mit der dortigen Politik geben wohl Anlass zur Hoffnung, dass der Wert der Boddenangelei erkannt wurde und nun Lösungen gesucht werden, diese langfristig zu erhalten.


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Hallo,



> Die Untersuchung von Thünen ist deutlich, 90% der Dorsche vom Boot/ Kutter überleben das Zurücksetzen.



Also 90% der von Thünen untersuchten Dorsche und die setzten ja auf Netzgehege.

Selbst beim Thema Fehmarnbelt sah Thünen ja auch kein großes Risikopotential durch Freizeitfischer.

Die Politik hat da ganz andere Schlüsse draus gezogen.


----------



## smithie (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

@Medikamentenzulassung/Lars: sagen wir "fast so".
Die Kassen (bzw. G-BA) bewerten, ob es für die Patienten einen Zusatznutzen gegenüber bereits auf dem Markt befindlichen vergleichbaren Medikamenten gibt.
Wenn nicht, fällt das Medikament in eine Festpreiskategorie.




Dass Studien immer anders interpretiert werden ist klar.
Dass Studien auch zu anderen Ergebnissen kommen, je nachdem, wie die Fragestellung formuliert wird, ist auch klar.


Die Frage, die ich mir bei der PM stelle ist: wieso kommen die gerade jetzt mit dieser Studie um die Ecke?
Die 1,5 Mio liegen sicherlich nicht in der Schublade rum und deren Vergabe muss begründet werden.


Also was ist die eigentliche Motivation diese Studie und zwar jetzt zu machen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Habe mit ein, zwei Leuten telefoniert, die dort oben vom Angeln leben. Klare Aussage: Die Studie wird sehr begrüßt, trotz aller möglichen Gefahren. Aber die Hintergrundgespräche mit der dortigen Politik geben wohl Anlass zur Hoffnung, dass der Wert der Boddenangelei erkannt wurde und nun Lösungen gesucht werden, diese langfristig zu erhalten.



Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt Georg. Bei uns im Norden auch...

Allerdings als Angler der Politik zu vertrauen und auf ein positives Ergebnis zu hoffen ist schon fast fahrlässig! Würde ich vom Angeln leben, hätte ich mich schon um eine Umschulung bemüht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt Georg. Bei uns im Norden auch...
> 
> Allerdings als Angler der Politik zu vertrauen und auf ein positives Ergebnis zu hoffen ist schon fast fahrlässig! Würde ich vom Angeln leben, hätte ich mich schon um eine Umschulung bemüht...



Wem vertraust du denn? Und was sind dessen Entscheidungsbegugnis? Wer gegen alle kämpft kämpft vergebens


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wem vertraust du denn?



Meiner Frau!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Habe mit ein, zwei Leuten telefoniert, die dort oben vom Angeln leben. Klare Aussage: Die Studie wird sehr begrüßt, trotz aller möglichen Gefahren. Aber die Hintergrundgespräche mit der dortigen Politik geben wohl Anlass zur Hoffnung, dass der Wert der Boddenangelei erkannt wurde und nun Lösungen gesucht werden, diese langfristig zu erhalten.



Da wird der Backhaus schon noch wieder ein Schmankel finden für unseren tollen Matthias...
 Schließlich kann man ja nicht bei einer ewigen Hechtschonzeit als Beispiel ständig zum "Zandern" raus fahren wie es jetzt schon gemacht wird|rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das war ja klar, dass du, deine besten Freunde/Schwager oder was auch immer, die Müritzfischer, wiedermal als leuchtendes Beispiel anführen musst!
> Das ist eine rein finanziell ausgerichtete Maßnahme von diesen, um Leute an ihr Gewässer zu locken, die dann eine Vorratshaltung von kapitalen Fischen erwarten.
> Es geht mir übrigens keineswegs um eine hemmungslose, massenhafte Entnahme, sondern nur um die legitime Möglichkeit einen Trophäenfisch auch zu entnehmen, welche bei einem Fangfenster ja ausgeschlossen wird!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja aus Respekt nimmt man eben solch einen gewünschten Fisch auch nicht mit, gerade deshalb begrüße ich das Entnahmefenster sehr, man ist rechtlich sicher und kann trotzdem Fisch verwerten und muss nicht alles zurück setzen...

 Aber mal als Anmerkung: weder Schwager noch bester freund noch sonst was-die Müritzfischer verkaufen mir die Angelkarte für deren Gewässer das wars.

 Und warum sollte sie mit ihren schönen Beständen keine Kohle machen? Besser als ihre Gewässer leer zu machen und das wars. Der Angeltourismus bringt nun mal mehr Geld als ein 1m+ Fisch in der Auslage der Fischtheke, ist doch völlig legitim für ein Unternehmen-oder gehst du auch ins Autohaus und beschimpfst die Verkäufer das die nur Kohle machen wollen?

 Und wenn jemand dort hinfährt und eine Vorratshaltung an dicken Fischen erwarten ist es doch sein Problem, dann hat das Konzept der Müritzfischer wohl bestens funktioniert und hat dem Kunden einfach mal das selber nachdenken abgenommen und vielleicht mal kurz überlegen wie es wirklich ist-sowas nennt man funktionierende Werbung!

 Und als letztes, warum sollte ich dies nicht für gut befinden, wenn ein Unternehmen mein Hausgewässer anständig bewirtschaftet, ich dort klasse Fänge machen kann und meiner Vorstellung der Angelei, der selektiven Entnahme nachgehen kann und dies zusätzlich rechtlich abgesichert ist durch die vorgegebenen Angelregeln?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Meiner Frau!



#6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Übrigens wird das Projekt mit den Worten "Ein Projekt aus der Fischerei für die Fischerei!" beworben und "Das Projekt wird vornehmlich mit EU  Mitteln aus dem maritimen Fischereiförderfond sowie aus Landesmitteln  aus der Fischereiabgabe gefördert."

Ich bleibe skeptisch und erinnere an meine Aussage mit den "Auftragsgebern"


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



> Ihr hofft, dass bei rückläufigen Hechtbeständen etwas Gutes für Angler dabei raus kommt?


Müssen Angler wieder elendig leiden?



> Als Massnahmen zum Schutz, Erhaltung und Wiederaufbau bietet sich da an: Verschärftes Baglimit, die Einführung einer längerfistigen Schonzeit um die dicken Muttis während des Aufenthaltes in den Bodden zur Laichzeit zu schützen oder vllt so etwas:


Negatives Baglimit! Angler müssen ihren eigenen Fisch mitbringen!



> Wie man so etwas auf den Bodden kontrollieren will?


Natürlich mit einer App, die alle Daten aufzeichnet! Landung muss gefilmt werden!


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da wird der Backhaus schon noch wieder ein Schmankel finden für unseren tollen Matthias...
> Schließlich kann man ja nicht bei einer ewigen Hechtschonzeit als Beispiel ständig zum "Zandern" raus fahren wie es jetzt schon gemacht wird|rolleyes



#6#6#6 der war gut ... 

.....Die frage kann sich jeder selbst beantworten warum wieso weshalb es bergab geht die letzten 18 Jahre ..

Früher gab es hir zig mal so viele Fischer .... die mit Netzen Reusen gefischt haben  wo man heute nicht mal ein Zeh ins Wasser stecken darf ...und es gab immer genug Fische ...

Warum : weil der Fischbestand durch Schonzeit und Kälte Perioden immer seine ruhe hatte Über gewisse Zeiten #6

Dem ist heute dank sieben Tage die Wochen acht Stunden Dauerbeschallung... hoch und runter mit teilweise mehreren Booten parallel  durchs Guiding gewisser Firmen nicht mehr so 
Da werden serienweise Riesige Flächen verbrannt bis auf den letzten Schnipel 

Dazu Kommen  die vielen Privaten Angler die es damals im Herbst und Winter auch nicht gab 

Dazu Kommen noch genug Leute aus unserem tollen Nachbarland die Munter und Fleißig im Aprill und März weiter Fischen 

Die Boddengewässer sind dort wo es Guiding rund um die uhr gibt Kaputt gefischt ... da ist kein Fischer dran schuld sondern wir Angler selbst ...

das das ganze Problem ..

Macht ne vernünftige Schonzeit ein gesundes Entnahme Fenster 1 Fisch pro Tag Pro Person zwischen  60 und 85cm 
Beschränkt das rund um die Uhr Guiding ..macht mehr Kontrollen #6 oder noch besser Macht erst mal Überhaut welche 

und ihr werdet sehen


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Dafür Braucht man keine Kohle ausgeben für eine Studie wo eh nichts gescheites bei raus kommt |krach:


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Die ganze Diskussion geht doch am Thema vorbei.
Im vorliegenden Fall handelt es sich um ein über mehrere Jahre gehendes Forschungsprojekt mit entsprechender Personalausstattung ( ua Doktorandenstellen). Das hat so ziemlich gar nichts mit der Beauftragung zur Erstattung eines wissenschaftlichen Gutachtens zu welchen Zwecken auch immer zu tun.
Dass das IGB - hier Robert Arlinghaus -, übrigens nach mehrjähriger Vorarbeit, den Zuschlag bekommen hat, ist angesichts der Reputation der Forschungseinrichtung mehr als nachvollziehbar. Siehe nur
http://www.ifishman.de/news/artikel/...sche-vielfalt/


 Bleibt also schlicht und ergreifend abzuwarten, zu welchen Ergebnissen dieses Projekt führt und welche rechtlichen/ politischen Konsequenzen hieraus zu ziehen sind (oder nicht).
Dass ich ein solches Forschungsvorhaben für extrem sinnvoll, wenn nicht sogar notwendig halte, ist fast schon selbstredend...


Im Übrigen:
Wenn jemand persönliche Animositäten gegen den Projektleiter hat, sei ihm das gegönnt. Von Relevanz ist dies nicht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

@Grünknochen: Sehe ich exakt genauso. Derzeit weiß man ja noch nicht mal sicher, wo der Hecht laicht. Wie wandern die Fische und wohin? Tausend offene Fragen. 



Auch ich erinnere mich mit Wehmut an die Zeiten, als ich teilweise als einziges Boot im Rassower Strom unterwegs war. Und das im Herbst. Aber die Erde dreht sich nunmal weiter und jammern nützt gar nichts. Letztlich geht es im Kern auch gar nicht darum, ob nun die Fischer oder Angler Schuld sind. Sondern darum, wie eine begrenzte Ressource (Hechtbestand) so nachhaltig (!) gemanagt und genutzt werden kann, dass der größte gesellschaftliche Nutzen entsteht. Da haben Fischer, Guidingunternehmen sowie die Angler vor Ort alle ein berechtigtes Interesse. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Erkenntnisse gewonnen werden, die den Weg zu einem Ausgleich ermöglichen.


----------



## smithie (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Wir werden 2022 sehen, was passiert ist.


Mich würde trotzdem der "Auslöser" für die Vergabe der Mittel interessieren...
Also warum jetzt (oder Bezug nehmend auf 2022) und für dieses Thema?


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Meines Wissens ist der Wille schon seit mehreren Jahren da - nun wurden die Fördermittel bewilligt.


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Absolute Kaffeesatzleserei. Im Maximum geeignet für Verschwörungstheorien auf der Basis von Nichtwissen.
Ich habe das Thema Subventionsrecht/ Förderrecht nicht nur mehr als 10 Jahre gelehrt, sondern im Bereich Kunst/ Kultur über unzählige Projekte, selbstverständlich auch EU Förderung, praktisch umgesetzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Im vorliegenden Fall handelt es sich um ein über mehrere Jahre gehendes Forschungsprojekt mit entsprechender Personalausstattung ( ua Doktorandenstellen). Das hat so ziemlich gar nichts mit der Beauftragung zur Erstattung eines wissenschaftlichen Gutachtens zu welchen Zwecken auch immer zu tun.



Ich denke bis 2022 werden auch die Hechte in den Boddengewässern der CFP unterliegen, die Überwachung der Angler gemäß Artikel 55 stattfinden und die Forschungsergebnisse keine Rolle mehr spielen. 

Ein Forschungsprojekt liefert übrigens Ergebnisse, die immer verwendet werden- egal wofür bzw. für oder gegen wen diese Erkenntnisse auch immer genutzt werden.



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass das IGB - hier Robert Arlinghaus -, übrigens nach mehrjähriger  Vorarbeit, den Zuschlag bekommen hat, ist angesichts der Reputation der  Forschungseinrichtung mehr als nachvollziehbar.



Das begrüße ich sehr, ziehe daraus trotzdem keine Rückschlüsse auf positive Ergebnisse für uns Angler! Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich für Robert und das IGB, da es auch eine Anerkennung der Arbeit darstellt.




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bleibt also schlicht und ergreifend abzuwarten, zu welchen Ergebnissen  dieses Projekt führt und welche rechtlichen/ politischen Konsequenzen  hieraus zu ziehen sind (oder nicht).



Da sind wir dann an dem Punkt, wo ich die Gefahr für uns Angler sehe. 1,5 Mio. Euro für ein Projekt, dass Anglern positive Ergebnisse bringen soll? Ich denke eher, dass bei der Summe andere Ziele eine Rolle spielen.




Grünknochen schrieb:


> Dass ich ein solches Forschungsvorhaben für extrem sinnvoll, wenn nicht sogar notwendig halte, ist fast schon selbstredend...




Forschung für den Naturschutz und für die Fischerei ist immer sinnvoll, die Frage ist jedoch, ob die Ergebnisse in die richtige Richtung interpretiert und ausgelegt werden! Siehe Baglimit- Untersuchungen zeigen eine deutliche Erholung, doch wie wird mit den Ergebnissen umgegangen?


----------



## Don-Machmut (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion geht doch am Thema vorbei.



Ich wohne 39 Jahre hir und bin viel unterwegs auf dem Wasser und beim Fischen ...und sehe was los ist 

Und ich kann dir sage das auf ecken wo es kein unkontrolliertes Guiding 7 Tage rund um die  Uhr gibt ...
Und dem daraus entstehenden  zusammenhängenden Angeldruck 

Die Fangzahlen und Ergebnisse noch genau so gut sind wie vor 15 Jahren ..

Da gehen noch 5 Meter fische am Tag mit drei man an Bord und guten Stückzahlen so wie es früher die Regel war ...
Ebend weil der Fisch ausreichende ruhe Ruhephase hat 


Weil die ecken nicht permanent Beangelt werden bis auf die letzte Fritte 

Das ist Fakt ....da Brauch ich keine 4 Jahres Studie für #d


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> Ich wohne 39 Jahre hir und bin viel unterwegs auf dem Wasser und beim Fischen ...und sehe was los ist
> 
> Und ich kann dir sage das auf ecken wo es kein unkontrolliertes Guiding 7 Tage rund um die  Uhr gibt ...
> Und dem daraus entstehenden  zusammenhängenden Angeldruck
> ...



Oh doch, denn heutzutage musst du dein Bacheloer oder Marster gemacht haben sonst sind deine Aussagen nix wert, ganz wichtig dabei noch, Studium fertig, danach 20 jahre im Büro hocken und irgendwas zusammen kritzeln und dann am Ende solche Projekte leiten und etwas daraus ableiten was in der wirklichen Welt/Natur passiert-nur so hast du die besten Voraussetzungen...
Da kannst du dem noch so kommen mit deinen 39 Jahren vor Ort und alle zwei Tage aufm Wasser und deinen Erfahrungen-sein Theoriegeblubber und Gekritzel Knockt dich einfach aus

Bleibt zu hoffen das hier mit Herrn Arlinghaus ein Theorie genauso wie Praxisprofi für uns Angler das richtige erforscht.


----------



## Fruehling (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Man sollte in der Tat drei Kreuze machen, daß die Sache bei R. Arlinghaus in den besten Händen liegt!

Ob solch ein "Aufwand" grundsätzlich nötig, weil die Sachlage so deutlich ist, bleibt eine ganz andere Diskussion...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Müritzfischer sind insofern ein gutes Beispiel, da es zeigt wie es funktionieren kann. Sie sind ein schlechtes in Bezug auf die Bodden. Das Problem ist wie immer die Verteilung der Ressourcen nach wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten. Hierzu bedarf es immer eine ganzheitliche Betrachtung und keiner Interessen von Marktteilnehmern. Die Müritzfischer brauchen, siehe da, dafür auch keine Studien, denn sie tragen, solange sie, was immer die Voraussetzung ist, verantwortungsvoll handeln, die Ganzheitlichkeit im Bewirtschaftungskonzept. Sie werden ihre wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeiten an Rentabilität ausrichten und immer die Bestände im Blick haben, da ist ein Küchenfenster nur ein kleiner Baustein. Ich denke Fischmehl wird da keine Rolle spielen. Die Verteilung der Ressourcen erfolgt ganz automatisch nach Rentabilität und da liegt der Angeltourismus bekanntlich ganz weit vorn. Dieses Geschäft werden sie wohl nicht durch Fischmehlfänge gefährden. Im übrigen werden alle von mir beangelten Gewässer hier in der Region(Norden) so vermarktet, mit dem nicht seltenen Ergebnis, dass die fischereiliche Tätigkeit so gut wie eingestellt wurde.
> Ein schlechtes Beispiel sind sie, da es sich bei den Bodden um freie Gewässer handelt und hier immer der Verteilungskampf der verschiedensten Marktteilnehmer im Vordergrund stehen wird und egal was die Studie sagt, wird sich die Politik um Interessenausgleich bemühen, was dann meistens eher nicht so sehr rationalen Gesichtspunkten folgt, siehe Dorsch. Im übrigen halte ich die 60t für arg untertrieben, wenn ich sehe was alleine der Fischer in Dranske da so anlandet. Wie der seine Fänge dann vermarktet will ich gar nicht mehr wissen. Das kann man dem auch gar nicht zum Vorwurf machen, denn er hat nur seine eigene Wirtschaftlichkeit im Sinn und einen möglichst großen Teil vom Kuchen, dann eben auch Meterhechte zu Fischmehl. Das große Ganze hat weder er noch die Guidingunternehmen im Blick und die Politik tut das was sie immer tut. Auch ein Hinweis auf alte Zeiten ist sinnlos, denn sowohl im Angeltourismus als auch bei den Fischern in Zeiten globaler Märkte sind diese vorbei.
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb wird hoffentlich noch ein Traum wahr: Die Müritzfischer pachten die Boddengewässer und bewirtschaften diese:k:k:k:k:k:k


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*

Habe heute einige Telefonate zu dem Thema geführt. Bislang möchte sich noch niemand offiziell äußern, da die Studie erst nächstes Jahr losgeht und noch einige Fragen offen sind. Ich habe allerdings noch keinen betroffenen Angler gesprochen, der sie nicht begrüßt. Derzeit ist es ja so, dass es für die Angler bereits eine Fangbeschränkung gibt. Für die Fischer gibt es noch gar keine Quoten. Außerdem dürfen diese auch in die Schongebiete. Außerdem dürfen sie Langleinen mit lebendem (!) Köderfisch stellen. Wenn tatsächlich weitere Beschränkungen zur Bestandssicherung eingeführt werden, wird es - so ist der Glaube und vielleicht auch die HOffnung - zunächst die Fischer treffen. Aber wie hier bereits schon mehrfach angeklungen: Es ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt reine Kaffeesatzleserei. Wichtig ist, dass belastbare Erkenntnis-Grundlagen geschaffen werden. Aufgrund von Hörensagen würde ich als Politiker auch nicht tätig werden. Denn es geht um einen Interessenausgleich zwischen lokalen Anglern, Touristen und Guides sowie den Fischern. Alle haben ihre eigene Wahrheit und schieben den anderen den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe. Wem soll man denn da glauben?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Habe heute einige Telefonate zu dem Thema geführt. Bislang möchte sich noch niemand offiziell äußern, da die Studie erst nächstes Jahr losgeht und noch einige Fragen offen sind. Ich habe allerdings noch keinen betroffenen Angler gesprochen, der sie nicht begrüßt. Derzeit ist es ja so, dass es für die Angler bereits eine Fangbeschränkung gibt. Für die Fischer gibt es noch gar keine Quoten. Außerdem dürfen diese auch in die Schongebiete. Außerdem dürfen sie Langleinen mit lebendem (!) Köderfisch stellen. Wenn tatsächlich weitere Beschränkungen zur Bestandssicherung eingeführt werden, wird es - so ist der Glaube und vielleicht auch die HOffnung - zunächst die Fischer treffen. Aber wie hier bereits schon mehrfach angeklungen: Es ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt reine Kaffeesatzleserei. Wichtig ist, dass belastbare Erkenntnis-Grundlagen geschaffen werden. Aufgrund von Hörensagen würde ich als Politiker auch nicht tätig werden. Denn es geht um einen Interessenausgleich zwischen lokalen Anglern, Touristen und Guides sowie den Fischern. Alle haben ihre eigene Wahrheit und schieben den anderen den schwarzen Peter in die Schuhe. Wem soll man denn da glauben?



Dem Zaade zum Beispiel, schließlich haben sie Moby alias Blinkerkatze hier im Forum sein blödes gequatsche zum Hering bereits vollends abgenommen und er hat es fertig gebracht das Rügendammverbot mit seinem Unwissen aufrecht zu erhalten- da muss man schon mächtig blauäugig sein um zu hoffen das am Ende die Fakten darüber entscheiden was getan wird|rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: Managementplan für Boddenhecht in Auftrag gegeben*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Denn es geht um einen Interessenausgleich zwischen lokalen Anglern, Touristen und Guides sowie den Fischern.



Am Wichtigsten wäre es, den Vorwurf der Überfischung zu prüfen, denn davon hängt ab, ob es überhaupt einen Interessenkonflikt zwischen den Fischern gibt. Beim Hecht spielt die Vegetation unter Wasser und damit die Sichtweite, der Nährstoffeintrag und die Abschwemmung von Erde im Einzugsgebiet eine große Rolle. Schnell wird aus dem vermeintlichen Interessenkonflikt unter Fischern einer mit dem Gewässerbau, Nährstoffeintrag und Landwirtschaft.


----------

